# FYI: Cop on Canada giving cyclists tickets - 12:50p 8/5/08



## fred2000 (Apr 26, 2004)

Saw a guy getting a ticket for what looked like running the stop sign.

Fred.


----------



## Tystik (Sep 11, 2006)

you just saved my commute home from potentially being a disaster. thanks!!


----------

